# Norwegian: Sinnssyk



## oskhen

Jeg begynner å lure på om det er noe jeg har misforstått:

Hvis man søker på google etter "sinnssyk" (med dobbel s) får jeg cirka 12500 resultater og spørsmål om jeg egentlig søker etter "sinnsyk" (med enkel s), som i sin tur gir hele 74300 resultater. Nesten overalt ser jeg ordet bli skrevet med enkel s, men ifølge alle ordbøker jeg har sjekket, er det kun "sinnssyk", med dobbel s, som er riktig. Har det noe med betydning å gjøre (for eksempel at "sinnsyk" brukes i uformell tale ala "sinnsykt tøff" for å skille det fra faktisk mental tilstand?), har jeg virkelig misforstått noe, er det en rettskrivningsreform ordbøkene ikke har fått med seg, eller er det bare slik at nesten alle norskskrivende mennesker slurver konstant?

Noen som har noen tanker/opplysninger?

Takk.


----------



## Cerb

Det ville ikke overrasket meg om det dreier seg om generelt slurv. Jeg gjetter at de fleste rett og slett ser på det som et uttrykk og ikke et sammensatt ord. Jeg vet ikke hvordan jeg skal forklare det bedre, men jeg skjønner at folk stusser over dobbel s om de ser på det som ett ord.


----------



## Tech12

Ja, det er nok bare snakk om en utbredt feil.

Så kan man jo spørre seg om når det går over til å bli korrekt, hvis det store flertallet skriver det på den måten.


----------



## oskhen

Cerb said:


> Det ville ikke overrasket meg om det dreier seg om generelt slurv. Jeg gjetter at de fleste rett og slett ser på det som et uttrykk og ikke et sammensatt ord. Jeg vet ikke hvordan jeg skal forklare det bedre, men jeg skjønner at folk stusser over dobbel s om de ser på det som ett ord.



Det virker som en rimelig forklaring og en god observasjon. Det er sikkert slik for mange. Skjønt, jeg vet om folk som jeg er ganske sikker på er klar over at det er et sammensatt ord, og som ble overrasket da jeg fortalte at det skulle være dobbel s.

(Personlig håper jeg virkelig ikke at det blir fast skrivemåte; sammen med orddeling er dette en ting som virkelig irriterer meg blant tidens rettskrivningstrender)


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei

Her er to ord med dobbelbokstav "ss"  :

 1)"landslagsspiller" dvs. national team  player på engelsk og giocatore della nazionale på italiensk 
 -----
 2)"smakssak" dvs. matter of taste // questione di gusto

 Kasus i genitiv. 
Jeg vet at det norske språket bruker en genitivform som hovedsakelig uttrykker et eiendomsforhold.
 Er det mulig at de to ord 1) og 2) er bøyet i et genitivkasus som er litt  brukt og er noe forskjellig fra et eiendomsforhold?
 Tar jeg feil?    

 Mvh


----------



## Cerb

Da jeg drev med dette på universitetet kalte man det sammensetningsformativer. Hensikten er altså hovedsaklig å binde sammen ordene. Det kan tolkes som en slags genitiv, men jeg opplever det ikke som en vanlig genitiv "s" ("Cerb*s* bil").

Jeg foretrekker selv ofte "Cerb sin" framfor "Cerb*s*", men begge deler er vanlig.

Jeg har også kommet over noe jeg mistenker er en eldre form for genitiv i ordet "blomstermarked". Om noen har mer informasjon om det ville det kanskje hjulpet oss videre.


----------



## Zluim

Jeg skjønner ikke helt hvordan en fuge-s fra eller til skal kunne være like irriterende som orddeling. Grunnen til at «sinnssyk» ofte blir skrevet med enkel s i midten av ordet, må vel ganske enkelt være at uttaleforskjellen mellom «sinnssyk» og «sinnsyk» mer eller mindre bare finnes i logopedutopia? Greit nok at «sinnsyk» ikke er offisiell rettskriving, men jeg ser ingen _veldig_ god grunn til at det ikke skulle _kunne_ være det. 

Bokmålsordboka oppgir flere sammensatte ord som begynner med «hatt», og nesten alle («hattestativ», «hattemaker» osv.) har fuge-e (ikke -s, selvsagt), men både «hatteeske» og «hatteske» er oppført som korrekt. Sammensetninger med «mann» har en salig blanding av fuge-s, fuge-e og ingenting: «mannssjåvinist», «mannefall», «mannvond» (jeg har alltid trodd det het mannevond). «Sinn» tar fuge-s, men «sinnrik» og «sinnbilde» er uten. Det ser ut til å kunne ha noe å gjøre med hvordan de har kommet inn i språket, (fra tysk), men likevel. Ord deling der i mot …


----------



## oskhen

Cerb said:


> Jeg har også kommet over noe jeg mistenker er en eldre form for genitiv i ordet "blomstermarked". Om noen har mer informasjon om det ville det kanskje hjulpet oss videre.



Det er en norrøn genitiv som ser slik ut og som opptrer i noen slike tilfeller. Jeg kan for øyeblikket ikke huske om "blomstermarked" var et eksempel på en slik genitiv eller ble fremhevet som at det ikke var det. Jeg lurer på om jeg har det i et sted i mine notater fra da jeg tok norrøn filologi 101. Kan se om jeg finner det når jeg får muligheten - hvis ingen svarer på dette før meg.

Men det er mulig det egentlig burde være materiale for en egen tråd.


----------



## mosletha

Dersom "sinnsyk" skal vera korrekt, må ikkje "sinnsjuk" og "sinnveik" òg vera korrekt? Nei, eg synest det nesten må vera to s-ar der.


----------

